# R.I.P. Gossamer



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

My first lil guy died last weekend. Im assuming he died of old age. The water was fine & no visible signs of disease or worms. I noticed about a month ago he was having sight issues & then started to get real thin. I did some research & this was a sign of old age. I will miss the lil guy at least he spent a year+ of his life happy .


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

awwe, I am sorry. he was very cute!


----------



## motten06 (Dec 8, 2010)

he looks exactly like my old Betta,Darrel witch died of old age as well


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry about the loss. I've only had one betta die.


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss! He was gorgeous!! RIP Little man!!


----------

